# Is SpyHunter3 malware?



## Asugaris (Dec 15, 2007)

My system seems nonresponsive for anything but registering for SpyHunter3 (Enigma Software Group) with a credit card. I can't get rid of it through add/remove programs. Is there something I am really missing here? 
ANY help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spyhunter *was* once considered as a Rogue antispyware application: http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

However, I do not trust anything that is/*was* Rogue.

There are a lot of better antispyware applications out there: 

http://www.superantispyware.com/
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/download-free-anti-spyware/us/frt/0

You may want to contact the technical support for Spyhunter, you paid for it by the way.


----------



## Asugaris (Dec 15, 2007)

Thx 4 the reply. I didnt by SpyHunter 3. But, it is on my machine (oh noez!) and i need 2 no how to get it off. pleez help mez!


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ah..It seems that I have misunderstood, your description was a little vague..

read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html


----------



## Chromedome (Apr 12, 2008)

Angelfire777 said:


> Spyhunter *was* once considered as a Rogue antispyware application: http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm
> 
> However, I do not trust anything that is/*was* Rogue.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this link you posted, my nephew put so much crap on this computer when he was visiting, that nothing i tried was getting rid of, your link to superantispyware did the trick, and it didn't it in grand style, my computer has never been running any smoother, or quicker... it got rid of every mess it had, and there was tons.. thanx once again.


----------

